# Accents



## Digitalpotato (Feb 12, 2008)

If a character speaks with an accent, is it alright to try to replicate how the words sound when you're writing?


A very good example is in Harry Potter with Hagrid, or Pegmalion if you ever read it. With Hagrid, you can actually tell what he's saying, but in Pegmalion at the beginning, our english class was struggling to read her first line. 

But...what about simply saying he spoke with a foreign accent or pronounced words differently? Such as how a character may pronounce the word "Veggie" so it rhymes with "Fiji"? Or they're Indian (As in born and raised in India speaking English as a second language) and they talk really really fast? 
I've sometimes seen people talking really fast like...




> Hello-my-name-is-Inigo-Montoya-you-killed-my-father-prepare-to-die!



okay that's way too many Hypaens(sp). 

It's better than


> hellomynameisInigoMontoyayoukilledmyfatherpreparetodie



Err, what? :shock:


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 12, 2008)

We got into that a little bit in the course of this thread, beginning here:

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=15016&pid=267921#pid267921


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 12, 2008)

I do believe we've had this discussion already. <.< And I can't remember much of what was said, aside from "never replace the word 'I'". The hyphens are a good way to imitate quick speech, though.


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 12, 2008)

TakeWalker said:
			
		

> I do believe we've had this discussion already. <.< And I can't remember much of what was said, aside from "never replace the word 'I'".



I recall saying I thought it was lazy, you said no way, I said something about your mother, you said something back, it went into a knock-down-drag-out-fistfight, there were cream pies being thrown left and right, a marching band came through playing "Louie, Louie," there was some guy in a gorilla suit riding a unicycle, and then everybody started singing Klingon drinking songs.

At least that's the way _I_ remember it.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 13, 2008)

Poetigress said:
			
		

> TakeWalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your _mom_ is a guy in a gorilla suit riding a unicycle. D:


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 13, 2008)

I am tremendously insulted by that -- my mom would never a ride a unicycle.


----------

